# McMaster Carr NJ moved!!



## Tin Falcon (Jul 28, 2007)

McMaster Carr
is a source for materials that is often mentioned. The NJ warehouse has moved about 30 miles from where it was it is now just a few miles of of I-195 exit 8 Allentown exit. it appears to be a new larger facility. 
http://www.mcmaster.com/

Tin


----------

